# Morati Ti cranks



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

Thought you guy's might enjoy some picture's of my crank's. They are Morati Ti crank's painted with HOK kameleon paint. The bash guard and chain ring are both carbon fiber. In the bash guard is engraved KU'U 'ANELA O NA KILAKILA MAUNA. The second apostrophe in 'ANELA and the O are real emerald's. The O is 3/4's of a carat. The first apostrophe in KU'U will be a orange sapphire. Just a little extra bling. The bolt's are alloy and I will be changing them to purple instead of green.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

The chainring is carbonfiber? That doesnt sound very effective. 
What does that translate to and Ide like to see the rest of the bike!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Makes nice wall art but the cranks are fragile anyway, who cares who quickly the bash guard dies...its not like these things are likely to ever see dirt.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Won't you be afraid to whack something with that bashring for fear of losing the gem stones? I have enough trouble worrying about my XTR cranks with the $230 big chainring. 

Didn't Jaguar have some promotion with a $250,000 diamond on the nose of the F1 car at Monaco only to have it go missing during the race because of some contact? :skep:


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!! I always wanted those cranks but I settled for Sweetwings.:thumbsup:


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Makes nice wall art but the cranks are fragile anyway, who cares who quickly the bash guard dies...its not like these things are likely to ever see dirt.


I've been using a very light carbon bash for a couple years now, it is surprisingly durable. I don't understand why people always think carbon is going to explode the second you touch it.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its not the bashring i'd be worrying over but the crankarms... i've seen them peel apart under rather light riders.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow! I really am speechless... What bike are they going on? Any pictures fitted on the bike?


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Even if it never gets ridden, looks pretty damn sweet.


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

DeeEight is right about the crank's. They do have a reputation for breaking but when they do I'll throw the other set on. I'm sure some will say this bike is just a piece of art. I don't think so, it is going to be ridden. I didn't spend all this money just to look at it and say 'boy does it look sweet'. I just dropped the frame off today to get the headset pressed in and the fork mounted. So maybe 2-3 more week's and she'll be done. For those who have not seen the frame and other part's here ya go.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

what kind of wood is that on the seatpost?


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

That's all sort of crazy mad, in a genius sort of a way! Nice looking bike - be great to see it all together... Now you won't see another one of them on the trails : ) Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Awesome build!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> what kind of wood is that on the seatpost?


Kind of a personal question, ain't it?


----------



## TabascoJoe (Aug 22, 2007)

I cannot wait to see pics of the completed build. It will truely be a beautiful one of a kind bike!


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow...gotta love Seven's.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> what kind of wood is that on the seatpost?


KKKoa.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Is that a morati m-bar in the pic?*

Nice build with some quality parts. 
I always wanted an m-bar to go with my sunn (morati hc 1.3) frame & forks.
Missed out through my local importer when morati closed up shop.


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

Yea that is a Morati m-bar. I've had it for 7 years and I absolutely love it.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*soooo want an m-bar*

Yes I really want to get an m-bar. 
Have had my sunn ti frame since 2000 & morati forks since 2001. 
The m-bar would just set the bike off. Not keen on the cranks I'm too heavy for them, my custom ti chain rings are cool though.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

i'm keen on the finished bike....awesome parts!


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

*Update*

This is what she looks like now. As is she is about 12.75 lbs. When done I'm guessing no more than 15.5 lbs.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

SevenSola said:


> This is what she looks like now. As is she is about 12.75 lbs. When done I'm guessing no more than 15.5 lbs.


Wow, that looks stunning! I love the color coordination! What's the rest of the build look like? Have you decided parts?


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

*almost done*

Just put on my brakes so this is what shes looking like now. I have to shorten the cable housing a bit but for now its fine. Shes roughly 14lbs as is.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

SevenSola said:


> Just put on my brakes so this is what shes looking like now. I have to shorten the cable housing a bit but for now its fine. Shes roughly 14lbs as is.


Why are the cranks on the non drive side? The freehub is on the correct side though...


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

Didnt even notice that when I threw them on for the picture. Just wanted you guys to get an idea of what it looks like with the cranks. My bad.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

SevenSola said:


> Didnt even notice that when I threw them on for the picture. Just wanted you guys to get an idea of what it looks like with the cranks. My bad.


Oh, its cool. They look really hot on there. I love the color scheme that you picked.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

Are the headset spacers wood as well?


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Back in the day, I had a pair of those on a Morati frame(till the damn thing got stolen). If I remember correctly, sub 600 grams with 3 alloy rings. It sure made me feel fast!!!!!
Wish they still made them.......


----------



## TabascoJoe (Aug 22, 2007)

Bender said:


> Are the headset spacers wood as well?


Thats what I was wondering as well. It sure looks like it.

I'd get rid of that faux wood bottle cage and get a King Ti, maybe anodize it to match some components or the bike.


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

The headset spacer is bamboo by Calfee Designs.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Marwi Ti Dye spokes.. would look great with that set up...


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

nikoli8 said:


> Marwi Ti Dye spokes.. would look great with that set up...


I think the spokes are tye-dye bladed, scroll up, there is a pic of the wheelset.


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

I wanted to go with the tye-dye spokes by Marwi but I was told they dont make them anymore. I guess not enough demand for them. So instead I went with Pillar 1422 aero spokes and had them custom anodized blue/purple by Leni Fried. I even had her anodized the ti return springs on the KCNC brake arms plus she also did my frame. When the bike is done I'll start a new thread and take tons of close-up pictures.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Really...*

They are going like hot cakes in Asia.... I have two wheelsets with them... love them... no issues yet...

www.bikeland.co.kr


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

*Done, but not done.*

She is finally rideable but I'm not done with her. Sorry for the bad pictures. As is she comes in at 16.24 lbs but I'm still need to order a few pieces. I'm taking of the chain guide and putting something even more simple and light. I found an even lighter B/B I'm going to be swapping with the current one. The XTR cassette will be changed to an all aluminum one. Also I'm changing the head set to a Crank Bros cobalt in black which will shave a few more grams off. With these changes I should get her down to around 15.5 lbs. Theres a few other things I'm going to do and when she is finally done all take all the pictures and a full list off parts. Plus they will be alot better pictures.


----------



## Restoman (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, a very artistic bike there. Carbon fiber pulley and cage? where's that available.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Now all the bike is missing is one of the light weight wooden top caps. Which wood would the bike prefer? 

Last night I finished off a Striped Zebra wood, Deep Elm Burl and a rich Lace wood.


----------



## batvette (Dec 10, 2006)

This bike is both gay as hell and really nice at the same time. 

I'm confused.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

batvette said:


> This bike is both gay as hell and really nice at the same time.
> 
> I'm confused.


Maybe you're gay


----------



## Rovertd (Feb 22, 2004)

As they say, "Whatever floats your boat." 
All I can say is "Damn, that boat is floatin' high".


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Kauai mud is gonna eat an aluminum cassette faster than I can grind one plate lunch, stick with XTR. Love the headtube badge.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

mud?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

This bike is gayer than a bag full of unicorns tied with rainbows and covered in glitter. 

But if you like it, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 4, 2004)

What a very special Ti project. Kudos from me. Job well done

I have an M-bar lying around, might actually use it one day.. Problem I have is that it cannot hold any speedometer/polar thingies.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I would not ride that bike at all. It is too nice to ride. 
You could probably get a good buck one day for it when the economy picks up.
It is definately a show bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> M-bar...cannot hold any speedometer/polar thingies.


A 1-1/4" ti extension was provided to insert into the round bar tubing to center a light.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

the rolla-ma-jig is killing me.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

It's 1997 right now.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Then I'm making Monday a senior skip day. Party at my house!


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I can appreciate all the time and effort, (as well as lots of money) to build this bike, but honestly, I dont love it. It doesnt have the look and personality I would enjoy. Glad you like it though. Hope it rides nice. I shoudlnt talk because my own bike doesnt have a lot of personality either, but it gets the job done. I didnt spend huge coin on it either.


----------

